# Heritage hogs in 4h



## neffc (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a kid doing a hog for 4h, last year we did a Yorkshire Hampshire cross, very typical to what everyone else had. This year I wanted to get a heritage hog and try and get so e new ideas out there, I really want a large black hog. I've read nothing but good things about them, but I hear they grow slower then your Hampshire and Yorkshire. Another breed I'm reading a lot about is the Hereford hog. They look cool and seem to grow a little faster. My question is, if you put food in front of a pig will he eat it faster and grow enough for the 4h program seeming your only really have about six to seven good months of actually growing a 4h pig to size


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I probably wouldn't take a chance on a breed that is slower growing. Just putting food in front of them won't necessarily make them grow faster.


----------



## neffc (Jan 21, 2013)

It is unfortunate that 4h is geared towards mass marketing rather then good living and healthier eating


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So true!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Someone should propose an alternative catagory.. I have American guinea hogs, they're not very big, but they are SOOOO adorable! (and hopefully, tasty)


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I went to a jackpot swine show a few weeks ago. It was pretty much only cross hogs and they sure were very long, level, and large. I think it will be a disadvantage to have a small for the class animal. That seems to be the way with everything, but certainly with swine and goats. Good luck.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

We have a duroc. They are heritage breeds, and really are pretty! Red, with big, floppy ears.  Some people say they can be tempermental, but I think it depends on the pig. Ours is like a puppy dog. Very gentle and LOVES to be rubbed. We have had her for about 3-4 months, and she has probably gained 120 lbs in that time. They are fast growing, and the hams on her are unbelievable for a 5 month old! She's a pet, so is safe from the butcher block! Future offspring will hopefully grace our table though!  I would definitely recommend a Duroc if you are looking for heritage breed, and fast grower. Our Hampshire has grown really well too! Bluebutts ( Hamp/York crosses) and Yorkshire have grown slower for us.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I probably wouldn't go for a slower growing breed. Especially if your shows have a weight limit or the market does. I know in our area they have to weigh a minimum of 220lbs. Not sure how much slower growing heritage breeds are but I'd want to make sure that they are up there with the competive pigs. 

I'm with sbaker, I love a duroc! They are beautiful to me (well for pigs) and have always been sweet. I know someone who shows them and he never has problems with temperment either. Another cross I like is duroc/hampshire... they come out with this cool red belted color and grow very fast and are typically lean and heavy muscled.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

My daughter has shown a Hampshire & a Poland China Spot. The spots grow nicely. They have black pigs with white feet that are Poland Chinas. In all honesty, they say you should raise who hogs together. They view each other as competition & eat better. The one Duroc seemed like a spaz. People told us that with the ears hanging in front of their eyes, they react & scare easy. We don't do crosses because there is so much competition. 
Just be careful ... a lot of fairs also have a top weight you can't break. 
Kim


----------

